# Accountants looking for work in Melbourne or Sydney



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Dear Members,

For all those Accountants who plan to move Australia especially to Melbourne or Sydney.

I wish to share my experience in finding work in the field of Accounting. Being an Accountant from India I have moved to Melbourne in July 2011 on 175. I would say Accounting occupation has always been very possessive in Oz economy. I have experienced this back in 2006 when I was on a TR Visa and now even being on a PR. Nevertheless I would say that nothing is impossible with proper planning and dedication. Yet another thing is, Luck mixed with saying to be at Right Place in Right Time.

I have very well made my home work before moving here. The simple principle being any Job application needs a local experience which by default no new immigrant would have.

I landed in Melbourne on 12th of July 2011. Checked-in to Back-packers which I booked online. Then on 15th attended a free info session at one of the consulting firm specializing in placing accountants in Voluntary work. Taking no chance enrolled the program from 20th of July. On 28th I got an email addressed to only three member including me offering a voluntary work at North Melbourne. Luckily I was online and replied first and got the chance to attend. Since then I worked for free for 2 months following which I was offered a part-time role in the same Company. It was not easy but what I would say is you must get prepared to work in any role at any place. Back in India I was a Senior Manager in a Company with turnover of $100 Million. And here today, I am an Assistant Accountant. I would not regret for this but feel proud to have got a paid role so quickly. This is some thing what I have chosen and what I have chosen for my kids. All one need is to be a bit flexible, leave our pride and go along with the flow. I wouldn't say there are no people who secured good places in Accounting. But the moment you land here all your qualifications, experience, skills everything is dumped into a bin and need to start from scratch proving yourself.

My advise for Accountants moving to Oz:

If you have enough savings to survive for about 6-12 months + afford to study few courses here then its fine. Contrary to this if not holding much reserves, I would advise to obtain a Degree in Accounting or least a Certificate-IV in Accounting by distance learning etc., etc. from some Australian Institute. This would definitely add points to your Resume.

I am not sure how much this post is helpful but feel free to ask any further questions.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

Very helpful posts for accountants like me. I am trying to get chartered accountant certification before I move to oz but stuck because they require 2 references from australian c.a. to consider my application.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Devibon,

That's a wonderful mail and quite useful though. I am a chartered accountant and ACCA from India working for Big4 in Dubai. I have 4 years of post qualification experience as an external auditor.

Do you have any idea about how difficult it is to get into audit firms as an external auditor. Initially i would like to stay in the same profession.

Your inputs are highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
SS


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are into one of the Big4 then it is best for you to source internally for a position available in their Australian counterpart. You still need to obtain membership of any of the local Accounting bodies here.





satyams said:


> Hi Devibon,
> 
> That's a wonderful mail and quite useful though. I am a chartered accountant and ACCA from India working for Big4 in Dubai. I have 4 years of post qualification experience as an external auditor.
> 
> ...


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

i would be very grateful if could you please share the link for the organization specializing in voluntary work for accountant, or guide us how to find even voluntary work as a starter. I am planning to make my move to melbourne as well.
thank you


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

There are many agencies which provide such services. Their fees vary a lot depending on the location, term of Internship you would like to take up, etc. Posting links is not allowed on this forum. So try google them and contact them to find the fee etc.

PM me if you need further help.




onlyassignments said:


> i would be very grateful if could you please share the link for the organization specializing in voluntary work for accountant, or guide us how to find even voluntary work as a starter. I am planning to make my move to melbourne as well.
> thank you


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Happen to read this article

Australia needs accountants

Despite the recent huge increase in the number of accountants obtaining skilled immigration visas to Australia there is still unfulfilled demand for accountants in Australia. Skills Australia intends to keep the occupation on its list of occupations in demand.

"We are keeping a watch on accountants but at the moment the data, and the advice that were getting from the professional associations, is that they should still be on the Skilled Occupation List," said Robin Shreeve, Skills Australia CEO.

The number of accountants who received skilled migration visas to Australia more than doubled during the 2010-11 fiscal year, to 14,680.

"Employment growth has been above average and a similar growth rate is projected over the next five years," Skills Australia said in a briefing.

Skills Australia went onto say "Unemployment is below average and shortages were relatively persistent until the onset of the global recession in 2008."

"The level of advertised vacancies remains very low compared with the pre-recession period, although employment levels have risen."

Cheers!


----------



## sabstar (Sep 4, 2010)

devibon said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are many agencies which provide such services. Their fees vary a lot depending on the location, term of Internship you would like to take up, etc. Posting links is not allowed on this forum. So try google them and contact them to find the fee etc.
> 
> PM me if you need further help.


Hi Devibon,

I would like to know of the Names/contact of these agencies. How can I PM on this site.

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sabstar said:


> Hi Devibon,
> 
> I would like to know of the Names/contact of these agencies. How can I PM on this site.
> 
> Thanks.


I doubt,You cant PM until and unless you have scored a certain number of posts on this Forum.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sabstar said:


> Hi Devibon,
> 
> I would like to know of the Names/contact of these agencies. How can I PM on this site.
> 
> Thanks.


You shld have atleast posted a min of 5 posts in this forum. Then only you will be able to send PM to any users.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aktans (Mar 6, 2012)

Your experience and advice is valuable to me. I have landed in Melbourne close to 2 months. Sending up more than 30 applications with no intereview call. Would appreciate you could provide the agency that help you obtained your volunteer job. (knowing direct listing of agency name is not allowed, perhaps you can help to provide that address). I have tried to contact a few, some are just wanting to provide resume writting and charge sky high fee.
thanks in advance,


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

aktans said:


> Your experience and advice is valuable to me. I have landed in Melbourne close to 2 months. Sending up more than 30 applications with no intereview call. Would appreciate you could provide the agency that help you obtained your volunteer job. (knowing direct listing of agency name is not allowed, perhaps you can help to provide that address). I have tried to contact a few, some are just wanting to provide resume writting and charge sky high fee.
> thanks in advance,


Pl PM me.


----------



## anusheeljain (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Devibon,

I saw your article and looked quite encouraging and informative for settling down in Australia. I need little bit of advice from you on this as I am a PR holder and wish to move to Melbourne. I am an Indian CA and currently working with Walmart in India with good salary with total experience of more than 12 years. I need to know how Indian Chartered Accountants perform in Australia and are they able to get 50K-60K AUD annually after working there for atleast 2 years?

Thanks,


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe 50-60 K after 2 years is a tad less considering minimum wage is almost 20 an hour. I think it is very tough for accountants to land the first job though.


----------



## anusheeljain (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks buddy, one more advice, my wife is MSc (Textiles & Clothing) and work in Garment export house and handling production/costing/sampling/shipments to US, Is it possible to get a job for her in Melbourne. I cannot move to Australia incase my wife will not get a job. Secondly, I have started studying Australian Taxation in India and I believe I can be very strong in tax and IFRS and can demonstrate so in my resume and at time of interview, still difficult to get a job in 8-9 months? Regards,


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I doubt,You cant PM until and unless you have scored a certain number of posts on this Forum.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Hassan
I see you are an Accountant.Iam one too who intends to move early next yr to Perth.
Im new on this forum.Please can you share your experience since you arrived inPerth
Have u found a job?How soon after u arrived did u get a job?How are the salaries? Do u have to be a CPA/CA or partially qualified?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

joe117 said:


> Hi Hassan
> I see you are an Accountant.Iam one too who intends to move early next yr to Perth.
> Im new on this forum.Please can you share your experience since you arrived inPerth
> Have u found a job?How soon after u arrived did u get a job?How are the salaries? Do u have to be a CPA/CA or partially qualified?


Salaries are good and some people do get jobs as soon as they arrive within short span of time but some struggle due to deficient in local experience.I am working towards CPA .Earning money from an odd job looking for the relevant one....soon will get one for sure....though working as a volunteer accountant at a sporting club...


If you're ready to fight come on ....jump in this battlefield...

See you later

Regards


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

anusheeljain said:


> Thanks buddy, one more advice, my wife is MSc (Textiles & Clothing) and work in Garment export house and handling production/costing/sampling/shipments to US, Is it possible to get a job for her in Melbourne. I cannot move to Australia incase my wife will not get a job. Secondly, I have started studying Australian Taxation in India and I believe I can be very strong in tax and IFRS and can demonstrate so in my resume and at time of interview, still difficult to get a job in 8-9 months? Regards,


Hi Anusheeljain

Which institution are you doing your Australian tax through, and for what qualification?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

anusheeljain said:


> Thanks buddy, one more advice, my wife is MSc (Textiles & Clothing) and work in Garment export house and handling production/costing/sampling/shipments to US, Is it possible to get a job for her in Melbourne. I cannot move to Australia incase my wife will not get a job. Secondly, I have started studying Australian Taxation in India and I believe I can be very strong in tax and IFRS and can demonstrate so in my resume and at time of interview, still difficult to get a job in 8-9 months? Regards,


Hi Anusheel

That 8-9 months is just a warning...worst case scenario in my own opinion.I have a friend who got a job in Brisbane as a Financial Accountant(paying $75k per yr) last year ,just 2 weeks after setting foot in Oz for the first time in his life.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

joe117 said:


> Hi Anusheel
> 
> That 8-9 months is just a warning...worst case scenario in my own opinion.I have a friend who got a job in Brisbane as a Financial Accountant(paying $75k per yr) last year ,just 2 weeks after setting foot in Oz for the first time in his life.


Hi Joe 

Hope you're doing good!

I was flicking through my subscribed threads and found this one. Just a quick check on your job search status and share the good news on my end that I got permanent accountant position after 10 months of struggle. In the meantime I was working as security officer and as a volunteer accountant.

I will like to add to your worst case scenario that I've a person well known to me but couple of years senior in exp. and incidently he left the same company which I've been working for. He is here in Australia for four years and still couldn't find job. 

I've one more fantastic job search tactic to share , a very close friend of mine who is my fellow insititute member as well, found job after almost one year of door knocking.

As per my opinion the way you mould yourself to local environment like volunteering, networking, local studies and above all passion is what makes the difference, especially local referee. In addition the more open you're for options the more chances.

Further the more senior one is the more difficult it will be to get into the job. 

Cheers 
Hassan


----------



## anusheeljain (Aug 2, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi Anusheel
> 
> That 8-9 months is just a warning...worst case scenario in my own opinion.I have a friend who got a job in Brisbane as a Financial Accountant(paying $75k per yr) last year ,just 2 weeks after setting foot in Oz for the first time in his life.



Thanks a lot Joe,

I am checking ATO website and Australian Master Tax Guide for understanding taxation.

I will be reaching Melbourne in 10-15 days. I am 38 and serving notice period as business finance analyst with Wal-Mart India. I changed my role 3 years back from accounting to business strategy & finance specialist when I joined Wal-Mart India. Do big names help us in finding jobs? Need to have your view on this.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Hope you're doing good!
> 
> ...


Hi Hassan

Congrats on the job! I was wondering where you had gone.
Will join you soon . Coming aroung mid July to start the Accountancy job search.
At least patience pays!

Regards


----------



## venkateswaran (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi , 

I'am migrating to OZ on PR and preferred state as Victoria(Melbourne) , can anyone help me with any job sites in Melbourne or other places in Victoria for openings for Accountants .


Your help is higly required.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

It seems that almost all the accountants have faced issues in finding jobs in Oz. I'm still in the 
early stages of the migration process.

I am an Accounting graduate and a CIMA passed finalist with one year post qualifying experience.

I am wondering whether to do an online course in tax or any other field before migrating. Can anyone advise please.........

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello Fellow Accountants,

Would love to revive this thread, as finding a job in Australia is definitely one of the biggest challenge for accountants colleague who are planning to move to Australia.

And any information pertaining to accountants job market will be highly appreciated.

a) Any professional qualifications like CA, CWA, CFA, CIMA are beneficial in finding a job?
b) Any local qualification like CPA, Australia, ICAA would be advantageous in finding a job?
c) Experience in MNC's/Big 4's in India is considered at all?
d) Experience in other Asian countries like- Singapore, Hong Kong, Malaysia is considered?

I am an Indian Qualified Chartered Accountant and associate member of CPA, Australia, currently working with one of the listed company in Singapore as Senior Finance Manager, have more than 5 years experience in Singapore and more than 4 years experience in India, both of them US listed MNC, who is still in early stages of submitting the application for PR.

Any inputs from accountants working in Australia, regarding overall job scenario in Australia will be immensely helpful.

Regards,
Amar.


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hello Fellow Accountants,
> 
> Would love to revive this thread, as finding a job in Australia is definitely one of the biggest challenge for accountants colleague who are planning to move to Australia.
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

I am a CA and CPA Australia and just got PR. Will be moving to Aus in next 2-3 months. Could the forum members advise what is the best way to get finance or accounting jobs in Australia - possibly Melbourne of Sydney


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

nishesh.koirala said:


> I am a CA and CPA Australia and just got PR. Will be moving to Aus in next 2-3 months. Could the forum members advise what is the best way to get finance or accounting jobs in Australia - possibly Melbourne of Sydney


Check seek.com.au


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

sk2014 said:


> nishesh.koirala said:
> 
> 
> > I am a CA and CPA Australia and just got PR. Will be moving to Aus in next 2-3 months. Could the forum members advise what is the best way to get finance or accounting jobs in Australia - possibly Melbourne of Sydney
> ...


Thanks .. will they prefer Applying from outside Aus also or only inside Aus. I am shifting to Aus only in Feb .. so it is fine


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Thanks .. will they prefer Applying from outside Aus also or only inside Aus. I am shifting to Aus only in Feb .. so it is fine


HR people will simply throw away your resume if you apply from outside Aus.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

You need to be present in Melbourne / Sydney to apply for a job. You may have many number of years of experience, but for the Australian market you are still a fresher. Fresher in terms of assimilation of culture, gelling with the team etc. It is multi-cultural and it is very important for the employer to know that you are the right fit. That's why even if you have to start off at a step down, you should be open to do it.

Linked in helps, meet personally with recruiters. Some recruiters do not prefer face to face meeting, but be persistent. Draft your CV to Australian standards, invest a few $$ in re-building your CV.

All kinds of networking helps. Register yourself in the local CA chapter or the local CPA chapter and go to the networking events. If required, do a course in MYOB or XERO online and get a certification.

Hope that helps.


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi
Thanks for this information. I have seen quite a number of firms advertising these courses and internship programs on gumtree, such as platinum accounting, premium graduate placements, Tom Quinlan, etc. Is there any firm that you would recommend?

Regards,
Mercy



Huss81 said:


> You need to be present in Melbourne / Sydney to apply for a job. You may have many number of years of experience, but for the Australian market you are still a fresher. Fresher in terms of assimilation of culture, gelling with the team etc. It is multi-cultural and it is very important for the employer to know that you are the right fit. That's why even if you have to start off at a step down, you should be open to do it.
> 
> Linked in helps, meet personally with recruiters. Some recruiters do not prefer face to face meeting, but be persistent. Draft your CV to Australian standards, invest a few $$ in re-building your CV.
> 
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread


----------

